# Which would you buy Revolution or Trifexis?



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I want to try something different this summer. I've been buying different flea and then heartworm prevention products. The vet said that you need to rotate because around here with fleas being so bad they get immune to some stuff. I tried Frontline,Advantix2,and some natural stuff. All were O.K but I still seen fleas even with treating my yard. I've heard Revolution and Trifexis both were really good. If you had to pick which would you use?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have and do use revolution. Though the revolution only takes care of one tick ..the brown tick ... the vet told me this just today.

I have not had any problems using it so far in the past though. I do not know about the other kinds. I have never used those.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Do you have a problem with ticks? If yes, use Revolution and if no, go with the Trifexis.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Revolution doesn't say it kills ticks. . .


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Revolution doesn't say it kills ticks. . .


It is effective against Rhipicephalus Sanguineus (brown) and Dermacentor Variabilis (american/wood) ticks.

I have the info on it right here in front of me. Revolution covers Fleas, Heartworm, Roundworms, Ear Mites, Mange Mites and the above mentioned ticks.


ETA: That being said, please remember that I am in Canada, and while it may be named the same, the actual medication may differ from that of the US


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Huh, I have a packet here and it says nothing about ticks (bought in 2010 or 2011, exp date 8/13). But on their website it says it does kill American Dog Ticks. Maybe they just figured out that selamectin kills ticks?

ETA: From some random Googling it looks like they didn't always have permission to say it kills ticks. Because it's listed as a drug, not a pesticide, they have different rules. Apparently it will probably kill other kinds of ticks also, but they haven't done the testing necessary to make that claim. Good to know anyway; it looks like this will be a bad tick year.


----------



## yurikahanachi (Apr 1, 2012)

Don't buy these expensive stuffs. They don't work

Try Diatomaceus Earth (Food Grade). It's much cheaper and more effective. I have used it for both my house and my dog. The result? I haven't seen any fleas for more than a year. Even in summer


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

yurikahanachi said:


> Don't buy these expensive stuffs. They don't work
> 
> Try Diatomaceus Earth (Food Grade). It's much cheaper and more effective. I have used it for both my house and my dog. The result? I haven't seen any fleas for more than a year. Even in summer


DE will not work on heartworms only will work for GI parasites and not the vascular system. 

I still say trifexis only because if you have to give a bath you should wait at least 24 before and after revolution is applied. My dogs would purposely get dirtied on those days just so I would not be able to apply revolution.


----------



## tabbi (Mar 3, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> DE will not work on heartworms only will work for GI parasites and not the vascular system.
> 
> I still say trifexis only because if you have to give a bath you should wait at least 24 before and after revolution is applied. My dogs would purposely get dirtied on those days just so I would not be able to apply revolution.



I know this thread is a year old, but I just wanted to point out that you can actually bathe your dog 2 hours after applying Revolution. 
I am researching this drug for class, and now I am actually thinking about switching to Revolution from Trifexis because Trifexis gives my dog upset stomach and he no longer will eat it like a treat.


----------



## whitefang (Feb 19, 2013)

I just started using trifexis last year with my Shih-Tzu and have not seen any problems. Will most likely start Willow my Welsh Terrier puppy on it too. 

Our vet wants us to use it year round but, I do not see the point, seeing I am in Michagan and we have cold winters. I do not want to give drugs to my dogs if I do not have to. We usually start in early April and go through late October


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Oops, old thread


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Huh, I have a packet here and it says nothing about ticks (bought in 2010 or 2011, exp date 8/13). But on their website it says it does kill American Dog Ticks. Maybe they just figured out that selamectin kills ticks?
> 
> ETA: From some random Googling it looks like they didn't always have permission to say it kills ticks. Because it's listed as a drug, not a pesticide, they have different rules. Apparently it will probably kill other kinds of ticks also, but they haven't done the testing necessary to make that claim. Good to know anyway; it looks like this will be a bad tick year.


Ok this is an old thread, but did want to warn you all about the tick issue with Revolution....






Willowy, 
my experience last summer was I was talked into Revolution (one med it does everything) for all three of my dogs, and in a month they were COVERED in ticks! We have a lot of damp pockets on our land, brush and deer come through alot, so maybe deer ticks?! Had 2 return all the meds and go back to oral Heartgard for the heartworms, and Frontline plus for everything else.... 
Also the vet I talked to also said that oral is much more reliable (easier to give reliabley) method of delivery for heartworm meds, as you can see whether or not you are delivering the full dose, vs, topical.....which may/ may not be administered properly....

(When we were in town we just used Sentinel for the dogs, no problems for years and years, then we moved to TICK country ouch!)....
Anyways, in my experience, the Revolution did not work at all for us, Frontline continues to work great...
And we do sprinkle DE on the ground in the chickens dustbath outside (it eliminated all the red ants from childs tree house).....


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Just to clarify, Revolution does not prevent against ticks (it may kill them once they've bit, but I'm not sure). They're trying to co-sell it now with the Scalibor collar for tick prevention according to my vet (and that is what we use).

I use Revolution because it's not toxic to my rabbits, who live indoors around the dog, because pretty much any topical meds that kill ticks are also toxic to rabbits. I have to use the collar for tick control, and the Revolution for fleas and heartworm (and I have done experiments with removing the collar and he gets ticks almost immediately, but not a single one with the collar).


----------

